# Suitable NOC 2171 or 2173



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks in advance to bear with me for lengthy text below.

Please help me to find out suitable NOC for following responsibilities. I am *confused in between 2171 and 2173* because my *tasks involve* Business Analysis, Testing, Training and sometimes participated in Technical Pre-sales (RFPs & demos) as well. 

1. Study the organization's existing processes to recognize the weaknesses and recommended enhancements with the help of best practices.

2. Monitor the efficiency of the processes execution and to implement improved processes in upcoming projects.

3. Interact with client in all phases of SDLC for understanding the requirement and expectations and take immediate actions on client's feedback.

4. Elicit requirements using interviews, document analysis, requirements workshops, surveys, site visits, business process descriptions, use cases, scenarios and business analysis.

5. Analyze the client's existing system and compare with organization's system and recommends the modifications with minimal cost and time required.

6. Prepare and review business requirement documents and signed-off from client including Software Requirement Specification, Use Cases, UML, Mockups, etc.

7. Sessions with Project Manager, Development team and Testing team to ensure that requirements are correctly understood and delivered for implementation.

8. Review of technical design based on functional requirements and suggest improvements.

9. Work closely with project manager and technical team to assist in finalizing the project scope, resources assignment and timelines for delivery.

10. Prepare and review test plan, test cases, automated scripts, defects reporting, execution of different testing types functional, performance, GUI, Database, etc. and lead testing team. 

11. To update project team about the quality of system with defects report and testing cycles.

12. Responsible for releases deployments.

13. Responsible to conduct training and writing user manual.

14. Involved in user acceptance testing and change management process

15. Pre-Sales activities including client handling, conduct product demos, project proposals writing, technical and functional RFP fulfillment, resource/cost estimations, etc.


----------

